# Footy star Daicos bitten by snake



## News Bot (Feb 5, 2009)

*Published:* 05-Feb-09 01:33 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

AFL football legend Peter Daicos has been bitten by a tiger snake and is in hospital.

*Read More...*


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm amazed the snake didn't throw up after being served up a mouthful of him 8)


----------



## Kersten (Feb 5, 2009)

:shock: Not Poida!!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 5, 2009)

They are now claiming it to be a red bellied blacksnake :shock: I wasn't aware they were common in Balwyn. A tiger I could have believed quite easily, but I'm a little blown away it was a RBB. Spewing! 

Why are people still finding it necessary to kill these animals and drag them into hospital with them?????


----------



## Kersten (Feb 5, 2009)

Ignorant fools.

Hmmmm....RBBS not usually found there? Maybe it should getoff the phone....and get out of Baaaalwyyyyn.

That was a bad joke even by my standards.


----------



## BenReyn (Feb 5, 2009)

Jesus!
Now bogans have a REASON to kill snakes:| 
(Well, a reason for their logic)


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 5, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Ignorant fools.
> 
> Hmmmm....RBBS not usually found there?



Well.....they are listed as being found right throughout most of Victoria with their distribution......but, I “think” they are a rarity in areas like Balywn. There are lakes and rivers around Balwyn but those are often heavily inhabited by tigers. I just think it's a bit odd that’s all.


----------



## andyscott (Feb 5, 2009)

I know Peter's son keeps Blue Tounge Lizards.

Being a Collingwood surpoter myself and having met Peter a few times.
I hope he is doing well, and gets up and about soon.


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 5, 2009)

I find it hard to believe it was RBB.

Either way he should be prosecuted for killing it.

I would have thought a brown snake or tiger.

I have never heard of a RBB being found in such a close suburb to the CBD.


----------



## Chappy (Feb 5, 2009)

It was a definantly a RBB i saw it on the news dead in a bucket. It was a shame it was killed.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 5, 2009)

Its a shame that in the news they didnt state that it is illegal to kill native animals including snakes. Surely this is an escapee rather than a local population of red bellies.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 5, 2009)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Its a shame that in the news they didnt state that it is illegal to kill native animals including snakes. Surely this is an escapee rather than a local population of red bellies.



The annoying thing about it is everyone sees that they've killed it, with no repercussions. Can you image if it was a koala they bludgeoned to death?? The outcry! 

It seriously annoys me when you hear about this sort of thing happening. The media are the first to jump all over a bite story (of any nature) but then won't mention key factors like "venom detection kits" and why people don't need to go wasting time and risking further bites trying to catch/kill the snake for the sake of IDing it. The fact that these animals ARE protected (bloody joke IMO) and can only be legally removed or euthanised by a licensed reptile controller. 

Chappy, did you see enough to work out how big it was?


----------



## -Peter (Feb 6, 2009)

I kill Collingwood supporters on sight just to be on the safe side. I have kids and pets.

They killed the snake because its RED, BLACK and WHITE.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 6, 2009)

Woah peter thats a great pic!!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 6, 2009)

-Peter said:


> They killed the snake because its RED, BLACK and WHITE.



Probably explains why I am deeply in love with red bellies :lol:


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree he should be prosecuted, look at all the other stars that have a good time and end up in trouble!!
What this guy has done is far worse then I big night on the turps with the boys after a big win!!


----------



## shaggymelb (Feb 6, 2009)

It was his mother that killed it!!!!!!....big tuff footy player that he is.
and I agree..it seems that if you're relatively famous there are no repercussions to this sort of thing..responsible reporting would have seen the channel state that killing protected wildlife is not only illegal but DANGEROUS


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 6, 2009)

I rang Neil Mitchell this morning on 3AW and mentioned it was illegal to kill native wildlife and he laughed saying he’d do the same thing. I then told him we should all have an obligation to protect native wildlife and shouldn’t be killing them…..he changed his tune very slightly and said he wasn’t promoting the killing - pffft. The beauty about this mornings radio show was he admitted the station was being inundated with calls from people who said it was wrong to kill them. He said “but how else are you able to have the snake identified if you don’t kill it and bring it to the hospital” to which I mentioned SVDK’s being at all of the hospitals and briefly how they work.

I find it amazing (and I’ve written a letter to the editor for tomorrow Herald Sun – whether it gets print tomorrow or Monday, or at all, will have to be seen) that we live in a country with the top 10 most venomous snakes in the world, practically living on most of our doorsteps, and the vast majority of people out there do not have A SINGLE CLUE on how to react or treat bites when confronted with them. It’s TOTALLY BEWILDERING!! It’s seriously head in the sand stuff!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 6, 2009)

They'll probably give his wife a bravery medal


----------



## -Peter (Feb 6, 2009)

Collingwood will hold a parade at their first NAB game, open car, guard of honour(oxymoron).


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Feb 6, 2009)

Good work Moose on your article and hopefully they print it un edited, my mate listened to 3aw all day and rang me regarding it. Just on another note how widespread are they in this area or as the news report quoted a zoo official that they had found them in the city.???? My eyes must be painted on as ive spent alot of time down that way doing bird counts etc and have seen none.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 6, 2009)

I have seen none through that area also, and I REALLY crawl through Melb metro in regards to herping and photography. When I also read that a zoo official said they were common through there I thought " well, perhaps I don't walk in the right places".... Weird huh :lol:


----------



## horsesrule (Feb 7, 2009)

It probably was a pet thats got out or was let go. 

Either way the media are a disgrace at no point did they say on channel 10 it was illegal to kill the snake.


----------



## Pythonking (Feb 7, 2009)

yay Horserule!!! your unsuspended "pk runs in circles WOOT WOOT" can I expect some more wacky threads they brighten up my day


----------

